# Ethics question



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, so you own a property (hundred acres or so) and you try and do everything right to attract big bucks, even creating a nice sancuary where you never tred foot. Along comes a guy, and he shoots a deer from the property he's hunting and it runs into your sactuary where you are trying to prevent a big buck you are hunting from taking off to another property. Do you allow the neighbor to try and retrieve his deer?

This exact senario happend to me yesterday, but I was the one who wanted to retrieve a deer I wounded. I am very upset, to say the least.


----------



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

Also, I've been told this landowner already has numerous big game, possibly from around the world, has hunting privliges on several of the neigbors properties. He seems like a nice guy, from talking with him on the phone. I never did express my displeasure to him on the phone, but rather respected his rights as a landowner. But in retrospect, I do feel that what he did was not the ethical thing to do.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

This guy sounds like a reasonable fellow, did you ask him how he would feel if he had killed or wounded an animal and was denied the ability to retrieve it? Did you ask him to go with you to see if you could find the deer? Did you contact a game warden?

As long as you shot the deer on land you could legally hunt, you are allowed to retrieve the animal on posted land. I would contact a game warden and see if he would convince the landowner to do what's right.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

If the hunter can show me evidence that the deer came from land they had permission to hunt, ie. a blood trail coming from off my property, I do everything I can to recover that animal. If the hunter can't show me the evidence, then it becomes a bit sticky. This has happened many times before and there are several issues that come into play here. If they can't show me evidence, then there is room for doubt and it comes down to my evaluation of this persons character. If there is a blood trail, I follow it and the hunter that shot it comes along, including their weapon, just in case. Not the whole party. Rarely has there been one hunter. What usually happens here is that the other members of the party want to go around and "cap". I politely decline that option because this is a recovery effort and not a hunt. I don't want them being tempted to take a healthy deer that could come out of the sanctuary or to upset the herd any more than is necessary. Sometimes they disagree and it can get heated. At which time I suggest they call a warden, as they will not be allowed on the property until one arrives.

In your case, I would have immediately called a warden. You have a right to recover your animal and this right is clearly spelled out in the proclamation. Sorry to hear you had problems. Good luck.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Just dont let him go in alone, and dont go in during daylight hours. Tracking in there during dark hours shouldnt be a problem as most deer will be out in the feeding areas.


----------



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

More story details:

I shot the deer around 8:30 in the morning and began tracking around 9:30. I was hunting in MN and the deer crossed the Red into ND (the blood trail was pretty obvious in the snow). I went to his house, but he wasn't home, his wife was and asked me to call him. I didn't thing about calling the warden until about 5:00 pm, and the warden said I should have called right away, but it was too late now (with dark coming on). I called the guy again and asked if I could track it in the dark, but he denied that request.

I would imagine by now, if the deer is dead it's coyote bait. I've thought about going out there this afternoon to check (without permission) but I probably won't.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

triwithzinger said:


> I would imagine by now, if the deer is dead it's coyote bait. I've thought about going out there this afternoon to check (without permission) but I probably won't.


If that's what it came to, to retreive my deer, I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Since the deer crossed the state border you should have contacted the warden asap or do you have licenses for both states?

I would have asked the warden to meet me out there the next morning or at his earliest conveniance. I would contact the warden again and see if he will meet you out there.

I would not go out there without permission! That is a good way to get in serious trouble and possibly lose your hunting for a year or more.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

If this person came and asked me if they could go on my land to retrieve a deer, I would not only allow it I would join in the fun and excitement of tracking this deer. Then help them drag or quarter and carry it out. It is a shame that some people have lost the true meaning of hunting, sportsmanship, and just plain being nice. 
I also feel that too many hunters have lost the true meaning of hunting and have been caught in the fog of the commercialized way of hunting.


----------

